# 17th edition; everything you wanted to know but were too bored to ask!



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Just returned from an NICEIC seminar on the changes 
Any-road-up and in a nutshell
If its in a bathroom/shower room put it on an rcd
If it is NOT in a defined zone AND is less than 50mm from surface put it on an rcd. surface runs do not count {YT2 on £100/sq m tiles?...nice }
If it is a socket rated at 20Amp or less put it on an rcd
If you are not sure what to do put it on an rcd
If you DO know what to do, still put it on an rcd:blink: 
A few changes to caravan parks, swimming pools, saunas. But since we don't do these I did not listen. Same with the bit about farms and caravans
Section 6 and section 7 have been reversed
There are about 70 new definitions
You get a free notebook and biro
A bag of bumph
Coffee was crap

Advised to take upgrade courses but they cannot decide if they will become mandatory:laughing: 

Really not that interesting 

My regs book arrives tomorrow so I will have a bit of a read :wallbash:


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Wire all your houses in steel conduit drops with female bushes on the ends of tubes. no RCD requred to non socket circuits?
Heard about the caravan changes. we do a few parks some pillars have one RCD for two pitches and not one per pitch.
Not sure how this will work on a periodic. what no it will come under requires improvement? or not complies?
Did you get one of those nice long NICIEC key chains?
QUITE USEFULL.
Under political correctness they have changed the term in the book from firemans switch to fire fighters switch.
Even the IEE have bowed to pressure,


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

:laughing: Key chain?....KEY CHAIN?.....A key AND a chain? [parody on Peter Kays garlic bread....UK readers only]

Hadn't even got enough parking spaces, seats or coffee cups. I had to put my coffee in a glass and then decant it into a beaker I blagged off the RS Stand!:thumbup:


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

So theres some kind of connection here but i just can't put my finger on it !!!!!!!!

Naaa even re- reading your last post i still can't see it  


If its in a bathroom/shower room put it on an RCD
If it is NOT in a defined zone AND is less than 50mm from surface put it on an RCD. surface runs do not count {YT2 on £100/sq m tiles?...nice }
If it is a socket rated at 20Amp or less put it on an RCD
If you are not sure what to do put it on an RCD
If you DO know what to do, still put it on an RCD

Ok,i give in :whistling2: 

Chris


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

I get the feeling that the 17th edition i sponsored by the rcd manufacturers association:jester: 

As ever the NIC were full of useful information BUT no practical answers

There used to be a reg that said....a fault on one circuit should not influence/affect another circuit....or some such thing.

So that must have gone out of the window [if that window was in a bathroom and half in Z1 and half in Z2 it would class as 'all being in Z2....see, I did remember something] So Front end single rcd is out. Individual rcds perhaps?
Lights on rcd...rcd trips...fall down stairs in dark and break neck on way to mcb board! NM3s or M3s for domestic installations maybe?
Half upstairs lights and half downstairs lights on one circuit and vice versa?

..._there has to be an easier way.... _

_GOT IT!!!!! All domestics now in surface PYRO;job done:thumbup: _


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

wE SHOULD OF BEEN SUSPICOUS WHEN THE ELECTRICITY SAFETY COUNCIL (NICIEC ) HAVE BEEN RUNNING A SURVEY ON THE RELIABILITY OF RCD,S FOR OVER A YEAR.!
Hager have been supplying boards with two RCDS for a couple of years for Whimpey homes,and Wylex had their 17th edition board in its catalogue last november.
Think maybe you are right in your thinking, also i think the NICIEC have had alot of influence over theese new regs, wonder how much NAPIT and ELECSA have had to contribute towards them.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Trimix-leccy said:


> You get a free notebook and biro
> A bag of bumph


woooo hooo ! can't wait till the nic yak fest turns up now :thumbup: 


Chris


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

cornishsparks said:


> Did you get one of those nice long NICIEC key chains?


 
I think there must be some favoritism in the west country,getting key chains indeed :laughing: 

Chris


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

it was one of those chav long chains and i got a note pad just to rub it in.
Blaggged a place on a NAPIT seminar as they are trying to poach NICIEC members to join them
see what they have free then run off after the coffee.


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

has the smoke alram rules changed at all?
was talking to someone yesterday and they seem to think it has changed 


Thanks Philip


----------

